# Converting Coralife Square Pin



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Coralife 36" AquaLight Fixture - 2 x 96W with Square Pin lights, like this

Coralife 36" AquaLight Fixture - 2 x 96W

I would like to convert it to take 2 x 96W with Straight Pin lights or four or more T5 HO Bulbs because the replacement bulbs are cheaper.
Has anyone done this? Is it even possible? I need a little help in being pointer in the right direction.


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

lednail said:


> I have a Coralife 36" AquaLight Fixture - 2 x 96W with Square Pin lights, like this
> 
> Coralife 36" AquaLight Fixture - 2 x 96W
> 
> ...


Just search these converters on eBay. The straight pin bulbs are basically the same bulbs with square pin configuration.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

just spent an hour looking on eBay, some one else said they got one there, but i can not find any. Any links would help.
Cheers


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

are you a diy'er?
got ot albrite, and buy the straight pin mounts.
Cut off the old ones, replace with new.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I think i will there web page is good.


----------

